# Random pics of our goats - pic heavy



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't posted any pics in a while nor do I get much of a chance to get pics lately! But here's some ok...lots of random pics I got over the past couple of weeks.

Starting to gather around the gate









Waiting... 









This is how they spend their evenings...grazing in the front yard. They love it. We don't have it completely fenced, and we live on a somewhat busy road, so we have to watch them when they are out but they are really well behaved - grass is grown up right now just for them to enjoy  
Oh and when we turn them out, they know the routine...go up to the deck, over it, and through the side gate! That's something I need pics of LOL









My son goat sitting









Goat sitting again...









Ithma









My oldest daughter trying to hold our oldest goat kid LOL 









Trouble giving my son a kiss... 









Sweetheart was a little thirsty....heh..









Sweetheart and her buckling about 2 weeks ago









ATTACK! Well that's what it looked like LOL The twins crack me up....they circle in and attack! With their tails going a mile a minute!









Longstreet....is that a cheesy grin? <Really he's just chewing his cud, but I'll take the cheesy grin! HAHA!>


















My youngest daughter is almost 4yo, and loves to read to the twins...they are good listeners too...well most of the time when they aren't pawing at the book...

















Summer <left> and her twin brother....She's a lil'bully









'This is mine, so get off! of it! or I'll push you off!' Did I say she was a bully?









Unfortunately, there's a bigger fish in the pond...she hasn't mastered bullying him but she always tries! 









Mom? What'cha got there?









CAMERA? OOH OOH I LOVE CAMERAS LOL <Not kidding - but then he gets too close and I can't get pics LOL>









Summer and her brother make up for her bullying ways...









And she even lets him play on 'her' log









Here comes............TROUBLE! Doesn't she look like a troublemaker? LOL I call her my TOMBOY....but she is MY baby, I am crazy about this brat 









My FAVORITE picture right now....yep her personality shows in this one!









Our newest member of the family...
WILD CHILD Because she is wild. We're working with her and she's coming around  Her registered name will most likely be 'Honey.'



























Thanks for listening to all my rambling! I tend to go on and on... but I can't help it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The kids are getting sooo big.....They all look really nice good coats on them.......Your new buck looks pretty big but looks like a gentle giant


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger  The kids are doing great, Sweetheart's boy will be 8 weeks on Saturday! Can't believe they are already 2 months old... They are so much fun to be around 
Our buck is a good boy, he's very laid back. He doesn't like people, but he's not mean, just afraid. I've gotten him to eat out of my hand a few times, I've pat on him a few times, and he's all over me at feeding time LOL So he's made a lot of progress since he came here. He didn't run with the does at his previous owners house all the time, so he's been in heaven here. He doesn't harrass our does, and when they come in heat he's a sweet talking lover boy LOL but he's gentle with them.
He weighs close to 200 lbs right now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look so happy! I love that one where the kid is running toward the camera...to cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Your pics are always so beautiful  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics of such healthy, happy looking goats!
Your babies have gotten so big!

Of course , your own kids are adorable!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW thos eare awesome pics! Wish my goats would let me take cute pics like that haha they are evil!
Curious to know....what kind of camera do you have? Im looking to buy a new one and your pics are amazing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone  It's really hard to get decent pics of them, they usually have their face buried in the grass when I bring the camera out! 

Laura - this is an older DSLR - Canon 20D, with a 24-105mm F4 lens. It's an okay camera, but I myself wouldn't buy anything under the Canon 30D because starting with that model they have internal sensor cleaning where it shakes the dust off the sensor automatically, therefore you don't have to send it in very often to have it cleaned. I bought the 20D this past spring used from a camera store as a backup camera and one I can use around the house for chasing goats and kids LOL My main camera I don't bring out much lately - Canon 40D. 
Canon is a very nice camera overall. I've heard the point and shoot models are very nice, and with modern technology, more affordable and you get excellent quality photos.
If it weren't for the things I use my camera for, I'd probably just have a nice point and shoot.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the pioxs of all of your kids - caprine and human.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pictures! I particularly like the one of "story time"! Your youngest daughter is so cute reading to the kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  My daughter LOVES the goats and they are crazy about her too. The babies are all over her and follow her around everywhere she goes. They are just sooo sweet, and they are always up to something silly! Yesterday the brown buckling was trying to take on our 7 month old buckling LOL Yeah that was a sight LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute kids, human and goat...... Lovely clear pics. I particulary like the one with the kid running toward the camera. It would be fun to paint. Trouble is the most amazing color....such a dark chocolate brown....love it. It's always fun to see others goats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW what beautiful pictures and goats you have there. I have to agree with the others, the color of your goats is just striking. It is beautiful. That buck, he looks so sweet.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful goats and beautiful children! Thanks for sharing--you really take some great photos


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again I appreciate it  It's hard to get anything decent of them these days since they are either grazing, browsing or sleeping, specially since the kids started school. 
When we bought our goats, I was looking for a variety in color. When we came across Ithma and Trouble <they are sisters a couple of years apart>, I knew I wanted them right away, I love red boers.
Snow White is a boer mix, but not sure what she is mixed with, possibly kiko? I just realized I didn't put a picture of her face up LOL Anyway, I was told her kids have dairy color though. Her buckling <brown one> is getting more black hair on his forehead. He looks like a little poodle LOL He's as sweet as can be though  
The buck is the sire of our goat kids, he's around 180lbs and 2 1/2 years old. He's a good boy, very laid back and I've never seen him act out, only when a doe is in heat, he'll keep our young buck away from the doe.

I can't wait to see what kind of kids Ithma and Trouble will have with our buck. They have been bred, so we'll see if they are actually preggo probably should know in a few more weeks. Trouble would be due towards the beginning of Dec, and Ithma between Christmas and New Years LOL 
Wild CHild was also bred and would be due Dec 23-25! I am excited because she's our first fullblooded registered doe.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful,happy goats a kids (the human ones too  ) :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Beautiful,happy goats a kids (the human ones too  ) :thumb:


 I agree...very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

SOOOO adorable!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! They are my sweeties! But, Longstreet is officially leaving for the winter in a month. It'll be sad not having him here, but don't want him running with the girls when they start kidding.


----------

